# all of my mantid pictures



## dannyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

well because of all my img codes have muddled i thought i would jus let you veiw all my photos again, hop you have fun :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 24, 2007)

:shock:   Woww!! so many cool mantids! I must get one of those dead leafs! How many you have in total?

Keep up the picture posting!

:lol:


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

that dead leaf one is a phyllocrania paradoxa (ghost mantis)

and i have

a shrodomantis sp. and shrodo babies

a phyllocrania paradoxa. and an ooth

a hierodula membranacea

2 pseudempusa pinnapavonis


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 24, 2007)

My computer is going, "Oh , so many pictures!" Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 24, 2007)

nice pics my hand hurts from scrolling (just joking)


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

hehe

couldnt b bothered splitin thought id give you a mouthful


----------



## Jenn (Apr 28, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. I love the one laying the ooth...


----------

